# Newbie needs help, please!



## Critter Crazed (May 4, 2010)

Hi, I decided I wanted a rabbit or two! I've never had a rabbit before and someone I know has a batch of baby mutt rabbits for sale.

Can someone please tell me which genders I should get? I was thinking two females. But, if I had two females would I have to spay them? It's around $90 apiece to spay.. I don't want to spend money if it's not totally necessary, of course! 

Thanks for any comments. I'm completely new so any words of wisdom for me?

Oh and I hope this is in the right place.. If not I'm sorry!


----------



## glenolam (May 5, 2010)

I had rabbits growing up as a kid and we always had does.  I never spayed any of them, and never let them outside without supervision (so no wild bucks could get to them!).  

If you have no plans for breeding, I don't think it would matter the gender, as long as you don't ever get two of opposite genders.  My other feeling is that if you get a buck and put him outside without an enclosure, he might run off if he senses a wild doe....


----------



## PattySh (May 5, 2010)

I raise rabbits. If they are to be housepets get a girl as they don't spray urine out of their cage. No need to spay. 2 rabbits however don't always get along you may have to get individual cages when they grow a bit.  Handle the litter you are choosing from to see which one is the calmest it will make the better pet.


----------



## Catalina (May 5, 2010)

If they are pets I would highly suggest spaying them.  This link explains all the reasons why - http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rabbits/f/rabbitspayneut.htm 
reduced aggression, ovarian cancer, ect.


----------



## Critter Crazed (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the fast replies!
I'm getting mixed opinions here lol. They will be just pets and they will live outside. I wanted to spay because I did hear they might become aggressive at around 4-5 months.. Hm.. If I do get two I will most likely get two girls from the same litter and raise them together. I wonder if this would reduce any aggression that might appear later on?

Again, thanks.


----------



## currycomb (May 5, 2010)

your chances are better for them to get along if you do get from same litter and don't ever seperate. even overnight. they become possive of their territory


----------



## RabbitMage (May 6, 2010)

Intact rabbits are more likely to become aggressive to each other, too. Honestly I think there's more risk than benefit to housing rabbits together.


----------



## Fancypants4569 (May 21, 2010)

Female's would probably be best, as Male's(bucks) do start to spray as they become mature. But female's (doe's) do need to be housed separatly due to fact that as they mature they start riding each ( their internal clock saying Im ready to be a mommy) and they can pull alot of fur off of each other. I just had this happen and had to separate the two young doe's. Most doe's can be very sweet if you handle them alot, all of mine are all very sweet girl's since I have handled most of them since they were babie's(kit's). The only time I've ever had aggressive bunny's was with the dwarf breed's. Feel free to visit my rabbit website  http://thelittlefamilyrabbitry.webs.com/


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 21, 2010)

My experience has been that they really need separate cages after about 3 months.  In the past, I have had to keep litters together longer than I'd liked due to a lack of space.  They always seemed to start territorial fighting right around then.  I raise New Zealand Whites, Mini Rex, Lionhead, and Californian.  Results with different breeds may vary. 

ETA: This goes for bucks as well as does.


----------



## a7736100 (May 23, 2010)

It depends on the individual rabbits.  I've had both males that got along as well as females that got along.  Sometimes ones that fight will get along with a different rabbit.

If you're keeping them outdoors spraying isn't much of a problem.  I get shot in the face now and then but it really don't bother me.

The best is a 2 level hutch where they can avoid seeing each other if necessary.  It can also be closed off into 2 seperate cages in case they really can't get along.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 5, 2010)

We have two Doe (Female) Mini Rex (I don't know if this is a "Dwarf" or not, their not two big, but I would not say their small.)

I build a cage with 3 rooms, two small areas and a bigger main chamber.  My thought was they wold sleep in the small areas and do the rest in the big are.  Man I was wrong.  They use the small areas 14" x 24" at toilets, one each.  And the big room is where they live.

I had some wire fence 2' high and 25' long (it's 1x2) and we used that to make a play area for them, about 8' x 8', its up against the house.  They spend most of the time in the play area.  

They do sometime get to "mating" each other, I'm sure it has something to do with cycle.  But other than that they seem to get a long very well.  At one point they where being a little to aggressive to each other so I split the big are in two with wire fencing, that saw a bad Idea, they just pulled at the wire with their teeth.  So I took it out. 

Now their back to being good girls.  The one problem we have is their digging, they LOVE to dig.  We moved them to the protected side of the house last fall and they now have a big warren dug under their play area.  I don't mined to much, but every once in a wile they or one will escape.  Then its catch the bunny time.  Though most of the time they just come back to their pin after about half a day running a round.

I have not had any problems with predators, I know their are raccoons in the area, and so far no problems with dogs.  We will be moving them to the south side (Exposed) of the house this weekend so I know they will not be happy with me.  They will lose their warren.  

Good Luck on your rabbits,  If you can play with them lots, they will be much better to handle, ours don't get the love they desire from our kids, so they don't like to be handled much.  But that's kids and pets.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 11, 2010)

Why are you moving them to the south side?  They do better in shade.  

You can have them without cage if there are not preditors.  They will probably stick around.  I have some who are frtete range.  Most stay be some do decide not to return.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 11, 2010)

There have been several references in this thread to domestic rabbits and wild rabbits, so I just thought I'd clarify something. The domestic rabbit is descended from the European wild rabbit (Oryctolagus cuniculus). If you live in North America, your local wild rabbits are going to be one species or another from the genus Sylvilagus - not even close. They cannot interbreed, although there are some diseases and parasites that they can exchange. 

If there aren't any dogs, cats, owls, hawks, weasels, foxes, snakes, raccoons, bears, coyotes, or bobcats (not a complete list, but you get the idea) in your area, you may be able to allow your rabbits to range within a fenced area, otherwise, you need a secure cage. I have known a few pairs of rabbits (of any and all combinations of sexes) that got along without problems, but most of the rabbits of my experience needed to have a cage of their own for at least part of their lives. I have known bucks and does that had wonderful personalities, and I have known some that were just snots! As someone else said, it depends on the individual rabbits.

Summertime heat is a serious threat to rabbits. They need to have water available at all times; outdoor hutches should be set up in the shade if at all possible. A cool breeze can be a literal lifesaver. Some people will fill 2 liter bottles with water and freeze them, some rabbits will snuggle up and enjoy the coolness, some just ignore them. Anything you can do to keep your rabbit cool at this time of year is good.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 11, 2010)

Or you could just get ONE rabbit, a female, and have her friendly to people.  No competition from other rabbit, no one to fight WITH!  And one is easier to buy stuff for, less investment.  One will be easier to move on, if it turns out rabbits do not suit you as time passes.

Good luck with your new pet.


----------

